# Asst. DIr. of Campus Safety New England College



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Assistant Director of Campus Safety*
New England College 
in Henniker, NH

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 11/19/2021
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
*Position Purpose*
This position is responsible for the enforcement of college policies governing the general safety and security of the college community, supervision of Campus Safety personnel, and assisting the Director of Campus Safety in the management of the Department of Campus Safety to include, but not limited to, budgetary considerations, development (hiring, evaluation, training, investigative oversight) of safety personnel, and college community safety training.
*Essential Duties Summary*

Supervise campus safety officers including: hire/orient/train/mentor officers, assign work, oversee the officer work schedule, facilitate regular status meetings to provide updates on department events, activities, investigations, evaluate performance, resolve complaints and address performance problems;
 Assist in the management of department operations to include, but not limited to, planning, management of Safety personnel, emergency response planning;
 Oversee and perform department investigations, adherence to Title IX and Dept. of Education (Clery Act) crime statistics and campus crime procedures;
 Investigate and respond to emergencies/violations and crimes committed on college property;
Work with the Director to review, monitor, and propose changes to the department budget;
 Work with state/local emergency responders/ college departments on college issues;
Enforce, through education and proactive stance, all college rules and regulations;
*Required Qualifications
Education *

Bachelor's degree in Criminal Justice or related field;
Master's degree preferred
*Experience *

3-5 years of campus safety or law enforcement experience;
One year supervisory experience
*Skills and Knowledge*

Proficiency in computer-based information systems;
Knowledge of Title IX. And Clery requirements;
Proficiency in performance-based employee evaluations;
Proficiency in investigative skills;
Knowledge of college emergency management principles.
*Posting Number:* S00332P
New England College prohibits discrimination on the basis of race, color, creed or religion, national origin, sex, sexual orientation, age, marital status, pregnancy, veteran's status or disability in regard to treatment, access to or employment in its programs and activities, in accordance with federal and state laws and regulations. In compliance with the Americans with Disabilities Act (ADA), individuals with disabilities needing accommodation should contact the ADA Compliance Officer.

New England College undertakes to provide equal opportunity in all conditions of employment and to create an environment that welcomes, supports and celebrates diversity. Wherever an imbalance is found to exist, the College will make good faith efforts to recruit, hire and promote persons underrepresented in the workplace.

*Related Searches:*


----------

